# Xubuntu WebServer



## ryano (Jan 13, 2007)

I am buying an older computer for a webserver. My friend that i will let be known as 'X' says that a webserver can that is older as in was windows 2000 or older can run as a webserver. i am putting in 512mb of ram and it has a 14.3 GB hard drive. will this be alright to run as a webserver that runs xubuntu? it has intergrated graphics and will not run more then a few applications. will this be enough for less then a year for a little known website?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

That machine will run just fine for a web server. Don't even bother running a GUI though. There's no point in having a GUI for a webserver. 

However, I have no clue what you're trying to say here:


> My friend that i will let be known as 'X' says that a webserver can that is older as in was windows 2000 or older can run as a webserver.


----------



## ryano (Jan 13, 2007)

I was saying that i was keeping my friends name off the internet.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

ryano said:


> I was saying that i was keeping my friends name off the internet.


I understood that part of it. It's the second half of that sentence that the grammer is all wrong, so I'm having trouble understanding what you're trying to say. :smile:


----------



## ryano (Jan 13, 2007)

oh I was saying it used to be a windows 2000 before i changed it to linux.


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

It's not so much the computer, it's your WAN speed.

Dedicating a computer to a single piece of software would mean you could even use a 80486 500Mhz 64MB RAM machine and the server would run perfect.

Although, finding an operating system which can dedicate a whole computer to a certain task is difficult.

Someday I'm going to write a webserver, and an operating system customized to it... someday.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

MattBro said:


> It's not so much the computer, it's your WAN speed.
> 
> Dedicating a computer to a single piece of software would mean you could even use a 80486 500Mhz 64MB RAM machine and the server would run perfect.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I would recommend this. Yes, a 486 PC can act as a web server, but only for simple, static HTML pages that very few people visit. If you're trying to run a message board, shopping cart or other dynamic website and/or you have a lot of visitors, you need something more powerful.

Also, it's not really difficult or uncommon to have a single computer dedicated to a single task. It's just costly. You need to determine if your needs require doing this. Linux servers work well in this aspect. One good example would be if you have a very busy message board. It may be practical to have the database on one server and the web server on a second server. This will split the load between the two have provide a more responsive website.


----------

